# {OT} gentoo su PS2

## rota

esiste la possbilita di mettere gentoo sulla ps2   :Question:   :Question:  se si come   :Question:   :Question:   :Question: 

----------

## molesto

ti serve il Ps2 Linux Kit.

Poi per la compilazione dei sorgenti... veramente non saprei.....

BO!

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Mi pare che zuglio abbia fatto una presentazione su come installare gentoo su ps/2 senza il Linux Kit.

----------

## rota

io o una tastiera usb o anche un discho usb ...penso che mi bastino no  :Question:   :Question:  pero non riesco add trovvare sta distribuzzione per ps2 ....lunica cosa  che so che e una redhat modificata per addatarsi alla ps2 ....sapete dovve trovvarla ?????

com ...o cdhiesto se eisste la possibilita di metterci una gento  :Wink: 

----------

## molesto

comunque... non mi pare che il thread sia off-topic!   :Razz: 

----------

## zUgLiO

 *rota wrote:*   

> o cdhiesto se eisste la possibilita di metterci una gento 

 

Si si può pero devi avere necessariamente il PS2 linux kit Poi partendo da questo progetto puoi installare gentoo.

Edit:

 *rota wrote:*   

> 
> 
> io o una tastiera usb o anche un discho usb ...penso che mi bastino no Question Question pero non riesco add trovvare sta distribuzzione per ps2
> 
> 

 

Dubito che possa andar bene il disco usb..ti serve un disco normale IDE e l'adattatore ethernet (tutte cose che sono nel kit). La distribuzione la puoo avere comprandola dal sito che ti ho scritto sopra, o trovarla ILLEGALMENTE con i soliti "canali di distribuzione"..

----------

## zUgLiO

 *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   

> Mi pare che zuglio abbia fatto una presentazione su come installare gentoo su ps/2 senza il Linux Kit.

 

senza è praticamente impossobile  :Smile: 

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *zUgLiO wrote:*   

>  *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   Mi pare che zuglio abbia fatto una presentazione su come installare gentoo su ps/2 senza il Linux Kit. 
> 
> senza è praticamente impossobile 

 

Ok allora mi sbagliavo. Non avevo capito molto bene

----------

## rota

apetta cosa avevvi capito ????/ di di che forse se o capito quello che mi stavvi dicendo mi potrebbe interessare   :Embarassed:   :Embarassed:   :Embarassed:   :Laughing: 

----------

## rota

perche dubbiti che si possa installare se si a un discho usb ????

facciamo cosi mo ci provvo ..poi vi faccio sapere ...ok ????

----------

## rota

solo una cosa ma questo a  cosaa servve ??

ps2dev.diff.bz2

----------

## zUgLiO

 *rota wrote:*   

> perche dubbiti che si possa installare se si a un discho usb ????
> 
> facciamo cosi mo ci provvo ..poi vi faccio sapere ...ok ????

 

Perchè secondo me il kernel che c'è nel kit ( il 2.2) dubito che possa fartelo usare..ma non ne sono sicuro al 100%.

----------

## zUgLiO

 *rota wrote:*   

> solo una cosa ma questo a  cosaa servve ??
> 
> ps2dev.diff.bz2

 

È una patch per i ps2dev, che sono una serie di utility per programmare con la ps2

http://ps2dev.org/

----------

## rota

o visto che ce anche un readme ..gli o dato una letta ..ma sicuri che basta seguire quei pochi passi per installare gentoo .su pS2 ???

----------

## gaffiere

azz... sarebbe carino che bastasse solo tastiera e disco usb.. eventualmente quest'ultimo si potrebbe sostituire con chiavetta usb e fare una distro live basata su gentoo in maniera tale che si possano vedere i divx su ps2 non modificate. ma dubito. a meno che il kit per ps2 dei canali non ufficiali funzioni lo stesso su consolle non modificate.

scusate l'italiano contorto ma è una riflessione buttata giù al volo  :Wink: 

see ya

----------

## zUgLiO

 *rota wrote:*   

> o visto che ce anche un readme ..gli o dato una letta ..ma sicuri che basta seguire quei pochi passi per installare gentoo .su pS2 ???

 

Si alla fine sono gli stessi passi per installare Gentoo su un "normale" pc..il "problema" è trovare e installare la Distribuzione della Sony (senza questa NON puoi bootare la PS2)

 *readme wrote:*   

> 
> 
> PREREQUISITES
> 
> *  Knowledge of gentoo.  If you haven't/can't install gentoo on x86
> ...

 

----------

## zUgLiO

 *gaffiere wrote:*   

> azz... sarebbe carino che bastasse solo tastiera e disco usb.. eventualmente quest'ultimo si potrebbe sostituire con chiavetta usb e fare una distro live basata su gentoo in maniera tale che si possano vedere i divx su ps2 non modificate

 

Per quanto ne so io la ps2 può bootare solo da CD o DVD originali (o non originali se modificata).

Non ho ancora letto di un livecdo liveDVD  :Smile:  per ps2 e se anche esistesse una iso da qualche parte la tua ps2 dovrebbe essere per forza modificata.

----------

## rota

be non secondo me non e propio esatto quello che dici ....

"

trovare e installare la Distribuzione della Sony (senza questa NON puoi bootare la PS2)  "

perche essendo un dicho usb lo metto sul mio pc ...e lo installo da li .... no   :Question:   :Question:   :Question:   :Question:  [/code]

----------

## zUgLiO

 *rota wrote:*   

> 
> 
> perche essendo un dicho usb lo metto sul mio pc ...e lo installo da li .... no      [/code]

 

ok, ma una volta attaccato il disco usb alla ps2 come gli fai capire di far partire linux? Non lo può fare automaticamente la ps2..esistono exploit per far fare cose strane alla ps2, ma non ho mai approfondito..secondo me cosi non si può fare  :Smile: 

----------

## rota

m......  :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad:  vero ...vabbe io ci provvo ....pero non capisco perche devvo pagare per avere linux .....

----------

## molesto

perchè free != gratis   :Cool: 

----------

## zUgLiO

 *rota wrote:*   

> pero non capisco perche devvo pagare per avere linux 

 

Questo andrebbe chiesto alla Sony  :Smile:  . In effetti ci avrebbero guadagnato di + secondo me a distribuire il tutto gratuitamente..poi però mi chiedo come..mettere le iso a disposizione di tutti?Sarebbe come dire ok, modificate le vostre ps2  :Wink: 

----------

## hardskinone

Io sapevo la distro del kit aveva un modulo proprietario apposta per la PS2. Se non e' vero smentitemi.

my2c

----------

## rota

pero e una cavolata SEMPRE secondo me ... :  :Shocked:   :Shocked:   :Shocked:  sto parlando dell fatto che prima fanno in modo di poter usare linux su PS2 poi SE ne freggano che linux e nato per altri scopi .... sto parlando dell fatto che linux e nato libero ... che molti lo usano perche  lo possono studiare ecc... cosi e solo una presa per il zio bill 

( qulo ....)   :Rolling Eyes:   :Rolling Eyes:   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *molesto wrote:*   

> perchè free != gratis  

 

Esattamente l'importante e' che assieme ti diano il codice sorgente

----------

## mambro

 *rota wrote:*   

> pero e una cavolata SEMPRE secondo me ... :    sto parlando dell fatto che prima fanno in modo di poter usare linux su PS2 poi SE ne freggano che linux e nato per altri scopi .... sto parlando dell fatto che linux e nato libero ... che molti lo usano perche  lo possono studiare ecc... cosi e solo una presa per il zio bill 
> 
> ( qulo ....)    

 

E i soldi per l'hd, la tastiera il mouse e l'adattatore di rete dove li metti? ti danno il tutto per 99$ nn mi sembra un furto..

----------

## flocchini

 *zUgLiO wrote:*   

> 
> 
> senza è praticamente impossobile 

 

Non ho il linux kit originale, ho comprato solo il network adapter e ovviamente ho una ps2 che legge i cd masterizzati... E gentoo e' su tranquillamete da un bel pezzo anche se con un po' di sbattimenti. Il fatto e' che non credo di poterne parlare qua visto che la procedura prevede passaggi un po' ehm... "delicati"  :Wink:  L'unica fregatura e' che in questo modo bisogna tenersi il 2.2 "modificato" senza devfs pero' alla fine x giocarci un po' va bene. Decisamente piu' supportata e' blackrhino, debian based e molto + completa, secondo me in questo caso preferibile a gentoo. Comunque se qualcuno e' interessato puo' mandarmi un pm anche se forse visto che l'ho fatto un annetto fa (boh, appena e' uscito il linux kit sony)ora esiste un modo + furbo x farlo.

----------

## molesto

 *Quote:*   

> pero e una cavolata SEMPRE secondo me ... : Shocked Shocked Shocked sto parlando dell fatto che prima fanno in modo di poter usare linux su PS2 poi SE ne freggano che linux e nato per altri scopi .... sto parlando dell fatto che linux e nato libero ... che molti lo usano perche lo possono studiare ecc... cosi e solo una presa per il zio bill
> 
> ( qulo ....) Rolling Eyes Rolling Eyes Rolling Eyes

 

bhè, non sono d'accordo.

Anzi, sony è stata l'unica a consentire di far girare un s.o. sulla propria

console, riconoscendo (quanto meno) il 'fenomeno' Linux.

Una volta installato su ps2, Linux è sempre libero.

Se ci pensi, ti fa pagare il network adapter e l'hard disk..... il software

(quanto meno il kernel, per quanto modificato) *non può* fartelo pagare.

Perchè è Free. E tra l'altro, ti *deve* dare anche i sorgenti.

 :Very Happy: 

----------

